# cucito



## Monviso

Si parla di un concorso di comunicazione dove i partecipanti devono presentare un videoclip che abbia come soggetto la moda mare, sottoforma di prodotto finito o di tessuto. 
Ha vinto il premio un video intitolato "Cucito". 
La traduzione letterale sarebbe "cosido", ma si potrebbe anche dire "confección" o costura? Per esempio i corsi che in spagnolo si chiamano di "corte y confección" in italiano si dicono "taglio e cucito". 
Non sono esperta in materia, ma forse qualcuno ha un'idea più precisa. Grazie!


----------



## chlapec

Credo che sarebbe utile conoscere l'argomento del videoclip prima di scegliere la traduzione più adatta.


----------



## kreiner

Potrebbe essere "costura".


----------



## Tomby

Potrebbe essere "cosido" anzi.


----------



## kreiner

Il cucito come lavoro di cucire in spagnolo si dice "costura".


----------



## annapo

*Cucito* in italiano è il sostantivo che indica il mestiere/ l'opera di cucire abiti finiti, *non *si riferisce di norma al semplice (e generale) atto di cucire, o all'azione specifica di cucire qualcosa.

A giudicare dalle definizioni, io voterei per _confección_. Dipende però anhc emolto dall'uso (al di là della definizione letterale) che si fa della parola.
Per curiosità: fino agli anni '70, in Italia era cosa comune farsi fare i vestiti su misura da una sarta. Per contro, i vestiti già "fatti" si vendevano in negozi di *confezioni* (oggi negozi di abbigliamento).

www.rae.es
*costura**.*



*1. *f. Acción y efecto de coser.


*3. *f. Oficio de coser.




*confección**.*

*4. *f. Hechura de prendas de vestir.

PS: per spiegarmi meglio, una signora potrebbe benissimo dire in italiano: *non ho fatto la scuola di taglio e cucito, però so cucire un po'*. Questo significa che non è capace di fare un abito "finito" ma è in grado di compiere lavori minori: cucire una tasca, cucire un'asola, cucire bottoni ecc...


----------



## kreiner

Ovviamente non esiste una corrispondenza esatta tra i termini, per questo ci vorrebbe un po' più di contesto. Comunque, sebbene "taglio e cucito" sia "corte y confección", i lavori di cucito sono "labores de costura", e la cucitrice è la "costurera". Ma lo dice uno che non è capace di attaccare un bottone (nel senso più letterale...)


----------



## 0scar

_Confección_ se usa solo en la frase "corte y confección", aislada no significa nada, y_ corte_ tampoco.
La palabra _costura_ debería servir.


----------



## ursu-lab

La traduzione di "cucito" come sostantivo è "*la costura*", tranne nell'espressione "taglio e cucito" in cui è "confección", come ha specificato Kreiner.

"Cosido" è il participio passato di "coser", ma qui stiamo parlando di un sostantivo che viene usato come titolo.

"Costura" è senz'altro la traduzione più corretta e poi, trattandosi di moda mare, c'è anche il gioco di parole "costa"/"costura"... 

So che non c'entra un fico secco, ma mi sembrava carino...


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y en el vídeo se ve....?


----------



## Monviso

Non ho visto il video, ma in una foto del progetto si vede un tessuto e una scritta ricamata o *cucita.* 
L'immagine è molto essenziale, sicuramente per altri il messaggio è chiaro ma per me non lo è 
A questo punto la difficoltà direi che è d'interpretazione, ma non linguistica: "Cucito", in questo contesto, si riferisce al mestiere o al lavoro fatto a mano, rappresentato nella foto? Quindi, le due possibili traduzioni della parola, come dice ursu-lab, sono "cosido" o "costura".


----------



## ursu-lab

No, io non ho detto di usare "cosido", anzi! Se è un titolo non userei un participio passato, così, senza nient'altro.



> si vede un tessuto e una scritta ricamata o *cucita*


 
C'è una bella differenza tra il ricamo e il cucito...  Con una cucitura il filo infilato nell'ago serve ad unire pezzi di stoffa separati, con il ricamo si fa un disegno o una decorazione. E, d'altronde, se l'ha intitolato "cucito" significa che *non *è un "ricamo" 



> in questo contesto, si riferisce al mestiere o al lavoro fatto a mano, rappresentato nella foto?


In entrambi i casi, come ha già scritto Kreiner nei suoi post,  "costura" .


----------



## Neuromante

Pues entonces yo voto por "cosido", que no es sólo verbo, sino también sustantivo o adjetivo.
Lo que estás describiendo es un cocido sobre una tela. Así que "cosido" queda.
"Costura" no me vale. Se usa principalmente para pliegues y cosas por el estilo y nunca para "apliques" que es lo que es un "cosido" y lo que estás describiendo, al fin y al cabo


----------



## Valiska

Neuromante, querías decir "cosido", verdad? jejeje, a estas horas no me hables de "cocido" que me entra un hambre que no veas 

Yo estoy de acuerdo con el uso del término "costura" por las mismas razones explicadas por kreneir y ursu-lab, pero creo que primero habría que aclarar si queremos hablar de "cucito" o de "ricamo". En este segundo caso deberíamos utilizar otras palabras ("bordado", por ejemplo).


----------



## flljob

*cosido* también es la acción y el efecto de coser.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non dimentichiamo che si parla di *cucito,* di *moda *e di* prodotto finito,* non di "coser" pezzi di stoffa. 

Non sono sicura al cento per cento, ma credo che la differenza sia tra *il cucito *(l'_arte _del cucito -> la costura) e *la* *cucitura* (la _tecnica _del cucito -> el cosido). 

PS: non credo che possa essere "ricamo": non c'entra nulla il ricamo col cucito... È come confondere un uovo in padella con un uovo sodo


----------



## annapo

annapo said:


> *
> 
> A giudicare dalle definizioni, io voterei per confección. Dipende però anhc emolto dall'uso (al di là della definizione letterale) che si fa della parola.
> Per curiosità: fino agli anni '70, in Italia era cosa comune farsi fare i vestiti su misura da una sarta. Per contro, i vestiti già "fatti" si vendevano in negozi di confezioni (oggi negozi di abbigliamento).
> 
> www.rae.es
> costura.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. f. Acción y efecto de coser.
> 
> 
> 3. f. Oficio de coser.
> 
> 
> 
> confección.
> 
> 4. f. Hechura de prendas de vestir.*


*

eh, a che tonta che sono, era costura (e l'ho pure segnato in rosso) chissà perchè poi ho scritto confección*


----------



## ninux

Anch'io voto per costura...
mi sembra la parola + adatta a descrivere + che l'azione, proprio l'insieme. 
Come diceva URSU, é proprio l'arte.
Infatti ho sentito in Cile: "esta prenda es de alta costura"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao ninux e benvenuto al Forum 

Approfitto per chiederti di scrivere in linguaggio standard (Regola 11)





ninux said:


> Anch'io voto per costura...
> mi sembra la parola più adatta a descrivere più che l'azione, proprio l'insieme.
> Come diceva URSU, è proprio l'arte.
> Infatti ho sentito in Cile: "esta prenda es de alta costura"


L'ortografia è importantissima per chi impara la nostra lingua 
Molte grazie e buon proseguimento.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Neuromante

y yo insisto que, al margen de agradables disertaciones, si en la foto que tiene Monviso como referencia se ven palabras cosidas sobre la ropa, la palabra es "cosido".


----------



## ninux

grazie, Laura, *scusa*... Ma avevo la tastiera impostata sui caratteri in spagnolo.
Sólo por pereza escribí mal :-(

Bueno si se trata sólo de palabras cosidas, sí, Neuro puede tener razon.

¡Chao y un feliz año nuevo a todos!


----------



## ursu-lab

ninux said:


> Anch'io voto per costura...
> mi sembra la parola + adatta a descrivere + che l'azione, proprio l'insieme.
> Come diceva URSU, é proprio l'arte.
> Infatti ho sentito in Cile: "esta prenda es de alta costura"



"Alta costura" significa "Alta moda", non solo in Cile ma in lingua spagnola in generale.


----------



## ninux

si però esiste anche la parola "moda" in spagnolo...
E non sarebbe adatto lo stesso il termine, se fosse un video sulla moda dei vestiti dei marinai, URSU?


----------



## ursu-lab

ninux said:


> si però esiste anche la parola "moda" in spagnolo...
> E non sarebbe adatto lo stesso il termine, se fosse un video sulla moda dei vestiti dei marinai, URSU?



Una cosa è la "moda" e un'altra - *molto *diversa - è l'Alta Moda, tipo Valentino e simili, per intenderci. I capi d'abbigliamento dell'alta moda sono pezzi *unici* (cioè, non ci sono due capi esattamente uguali tra di loro), e sono spesso cuciti a mano negli ateliers. 
Per questo si chiama "Alta Costura" in spagnolo e "Haute Couture" in francese, e si distingue dalla "moda" industriale, che il più delle volte è solo una questione di "marca" o "logo" alla moda e non di alta qualità del prodotto.

E per questo un abito d'Alta Moda può costare tranquillamente dai 3000 euro in su ... 

Non riesco ad immaginarmi l'alta moda applicata a un'uniforme da marinaio, nemmeno in un video dei Village People...


----------



## ninux

Ok, grazie per il chiarimento, Ursu...
Quindi non ho capito: tu parteggi per costura o no?

Non sarà ALTA, forse MEDIO- BASSA, ma sempre costura?


----------



## Neuromante

Alta costura y pret a porter. Se está hablando de la industria.

Aunque no tiene nada que ver con el tema del hilo.


----------



## lacrimae

Monviso said:


> Si parla di un concorso di comunicazione dove i partecipanti devono presentare un videoclip che abbia come soggetto la moda mare, sottoforma di prodotto finito o di tessuto.
> Ha vinto il premio un video intitolato "Cucito".
> La traduzione letterale sarebbe "cosido", ma si potrebbe anche dire "confección" o costura? Per esempio i corsi che in spagnolo si chiamano di "corte y confección" in italiano si dicono "taglio e cucito".
> Non sono esperta in materia, ma forse qualcuno ha un'idea più precisa. Grazie!


Aggiungo questa risposta,"labores de costura" usata per me nella infanzia


----------



## ninux

lacrimae said:


> Aggiungo questa risposta,"labores de costura" usata per me nella infanza


 
Forse volevi dire infanzia


----------



## lacrimae

ninux said:


> Forse volevi dire infanzia


 Molte grazie
y saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

lacrimae said:


> Aggiungo questa risposta,"labores de costura" usata per me nella infanzia



Anche in questo caso, "costura" è la traduzione di "cucito" in italiano: lavori di (maglia e) cucito.


----------

